
You don't need that Bastion host - walterbell
https://medium.com/@henriksylvesterpedersen/you-dont-need-that-bastion-host-cd1b1717a9e7
======
dilatedmind
Some misinformation here. Using a bastion server does not prevent you from
using your tools. Use ssh to setup tunnels that forward through your bastion
server to your internal servers and then connect through the local port.

